# Post a picture of how you think your Ancestors



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

looked like. Here's mine of scythians fighting some probably Russian slavs:


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

fighting Romans:










Again , Romans:


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Distinguished armor:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

That probably didn't ever happen. They were just very, very drunk.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

No.. Probably this..


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> No.. Probably this..


Fellow bavarian descendent.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Nunuc said:


> That probably didn't ever happen. They were just very, very drunk.


i'm not an expert but I think monsters , trolls and such are Nordic fables pointing to ancient Asiatic tribes who raided Europe and western Europe , like very ancient before the huns and such, when written history was around.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

hammerfast said:


> i'm not an expert but I think monsters , trolls and such are Nordic fables pointing to ancient Asiatic tribes who raided Europe and western Europe , like very ancient before the huns and such, when written history was around.


There's some common features, but still, Norse/Scandinavian mythology is not very closely related to Finnish and Karelian ones. Finnish mythology (and language) stems from eastern Finno-Ugric languages and Norse mythology (and Scandinavian languages) has Germanic and Indo-European origins.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

Hadron said:


>


the first jew??:sus


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

My great grandfather was actually killed on the eastern front during WWII.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

None of you guys/gals are going back far enough it seems, so I will do so for all of us.

**** erectus/Egastar


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I know what my great-grandparents looked like on my father's side. There are creepy paintings of them in my living room. :afr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> None of you guys/gals are going back far enough it seems, so I will do so for all of us.
> 
> **** erectus/Egastar


Hehehe, monkey Boobs


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I don't just think, I know. And in the same town that my family still lives in. And we're still vaguely involved with this. I'm not sure whether that's cool or sad.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I know what my great-grandparents looked like on my father's side. There are creepy paintings of them in my living room. :afr













illmatic1 said:


> Hehehe, monkey Boobs


Someone was bound to make that statement :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hell yes!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> Hehehe, monkey Boobs


technically all human boobs are ape boobs...

kinda mind boggling


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

They didn't like English bishops...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Pax Germania


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> Pax Germania


Yay, Rotschild


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

frankfrisi said:


> Yay, Rotschild


Nope, im just 1/4 german.


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> Nope, im just 1/4 german.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)




----------

